# Next Gen Console - The vote



## Supine (Jan 10, 2013)

Not much info on specs or release dates. Why should that stop us voting on which we'll buy 

I own a PS3 at the moment. I'm looking forward to buying a new console, if it makes a step change in the quality of graphics power.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2013)

no wii-u?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2013)

no both?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got both current ones at the moment, but rarely touch them any more since I found the wonders of PC gaming. That said, if they offer anything really nice and shiny I could be tempted for one or the other.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2013)

All hail the glorious PC gaming master race


----------



## Dandred (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm with Shippy, from my cold dead hands


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 11, 2013)

I voted PS4 because I'll probably end up getting one to replace the ps3 (assuming it has blu-ray) but I'm shifting most of my 'serious' gaming to PC. The kids have a Wii U which I'll probably end up playing on the most, purely because they'll monopolise the TV and it's more fun to play with them than on my own on the PC. The 360 is the console I play the least, probably won't bother with the next one.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 11, 2013)

Xbox.

Of course that is based on my current setup. But who knows. PS4 could be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Xbox.
> 
> Of course that is based on my current setup. But who knows. PS4 could be all kinds of awesome.


I hear it comes with a cup holder


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 11, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I hear it comes with a cup holder


 
How very thoughtful of them.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2013)

PC
I like my Xbox, but PC is where the most exciting stuff is happening.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> PC
> I like my Xbox, but PC is where the most exciting stuff is happening.


 
This is the truth.  I've not played anything except Dark Souls on my 360 for ages.  I tried Armored Core V and a Warhammer thing but they weren't up to much.

Whereas the PC is in use every night.  The way it has completely opened up is brilliant.  Loads of really interesting stuff going on.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll probably get the cheaper one when it's been out for a bit.

PC gaming still has the same problems it always did for me. I'm not going back to having a desktop and I'm definitely not investing huge amounts of money in a very expensive laptop that I continually have to upgrade. I'm not into gaming enough to invest that much in it so I'll stick with the inferior box by the telly.

Also if I even considered using the word 'rig' to refer to a computer I'd have to stab myself in the face.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 11, 2013)

tommers said:


> The way it has completely opened up is brilliant. Loads of really interesting stuff going on.


 
What sort of stuff? I never use my PC for games, what am I missing out on?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/category/reviews-2/
Bascially, all the AAA blockbusters, plus fascinating experimental Indie stuff.

But really, I'm going to get a PC so that I can get an Oculus Rift. Nothing has me more hyped: http://thevrhq.com/vrhq/2013/1/8/oculus-rift-first-hand-impressions-at-ces.html


----------



## 8ball (Jan 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> PC
> I like my Xbox, but PC is where the most exciting stuff is happening.


 
PC is the way to go if you have heaps of time/money to invest or are passively absorbing knowledge by working in the industry, but for someone who wants to be able to sit on the couch, switch on and play a decent game from time to time I think consoles are the way to go.

The main exception to my argument being those quirky little indie games on PC that generally aren't very resource-intensive and provide something different to the big-budget (and often quite samey) gaming experience.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> But really, I'm going to get a PC so that I can get an Oculus Rift. Nothing has me more hyped: http://thevrhq.com/vrhq/2013/1/8/oculus-rift-first-hand-impressions-at-ces.html


 
i was tempted to get a dev pack but held off


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2013)

8ball said:


> The main exception to my argument being those quirky little indie games on PC that generally aren't very resource-intensive and provide something different to the big-budget (and often quite samey) gaming experience.



Well yes.  Exactly.

I have a 5 year old laptop that shuts down once it plays anything newer than about 2007 but I have a backlog of about 20 games to play on it that I've never touched.

Bought King of Dragon Pass last night.  Cost £4 from GOG.  It's from late 90s I think, never played it before but heard some people going on about it so downloaded it.

I think the difference is that on PC you can basically download anything you want, whenever you want.  With consoles you are limited to what Microsoft or Sony will let you play.

I'm bored of the "blockbuster" games.  They're all the same.  I want to play stuff which makes me think, or has an interesting thing in it - I'm not bothered about shiny graphics and explosions.  A crappy old laptop is ideal for that.  If you want to play the AAA stuff then a console is probably the way forward.  Diff'rent strokes innit.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> But really, I'm going to get a PC so that I can get an Oculus Rift. Nothing has me more hyped: http://thevrhq.com/vrhq/2013/1/8/oculus-rift-first-hand-impressions-at-ces.html


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 11, 2013)

I imagine most people will stick with the brand they've already chosen. I'd expect the PS4 to be more expensive, have better hardware, but remain crap online. That was the case last time around and Sony don't seem to have much of a clue about how to solve the online conundrum.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 11, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> I imagine most people will stick with the brand they've already chosen. I'd expect the PS4 to be more expensive, have better hardware, but remain crap online. That was the case last time around and Sony don't seem to have much of a clue about how to solve the online conundrum.


 
What is so much better about the Xbox online experience (I have a PS3 but don't play online much)?


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 11, 2013)

8ball said:


> What is so much better about the Xbox online experience (I have a PS3 but don't play online much)?


 
It's easy.

You pay your sub, add friends and you're sorted. Then when online, if there is space in a server you can join through the friends menu.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2013)

it's almost as good as online PC gaming

*sniggers*


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2013)

the PS3 is just horrible online compared to the 360, head sets, sounds etc...


i have both and only play online witht the 360 now as PS3 was just shit trying to get games and organise stuff, 360 is more user freindly


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 11, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's almost as good as online PC gaming
> 
> *sniggers*


 
It is these days. You can rent your own servers for games and everything.

E2a: and I was staunch PC mad in my early gaming days. I played in online tournaments and everything.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It's easy.
> 
> You pay your sub, add friends and you're sorted. Then when online, if there is space in a server you can join through the friends menu.


 
I thought the PS3 thing was much like that from what little I've played.  Apart from paying the subs, which I care less about.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 11, 2013)

8ball said:


> I thought the PS3 thing was much like that from what little I've played. Apart from paying the subs, which I care less about.


 
I've never used the PS3 service but I've heard that XB Live is a lot more reliable.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I've never used the PS3 service but I've heard that XB Live is a lot more reliable.


 
I've heard it's better in lots of ways - you'd expect that with a subscription service as opposed to a free one.  I've found the PS3 setup fine on the few occasions I've used it but I've nothing to compare it to, really.  As someone who doesn't really play online and likes having an integrated BluRay player I'm very happy with my choice of the PS3.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 11, 2013)

8ball said:


> I've heard it's better in lots of ways - you'd expect that with a subscription service as opposed to a free one. I've found the PS3 setup fine on the few occasions I've used it but I've nothing to compare it to, really. As someone who doesn't really play online and likes having an integrated BluRay player I'm very happy with my choice of the PS3.


 
Fair enough. It should always come down to what suits. For me, I love playing online. Even better with friends who you can talk to.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 11, 2013)

Unless its got mind reading capabilities it will be a waste of money.

I hope they get some more apps for it though, there's barely any on xbox 360


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 11, 2013)

Where the fuck is the Wii U option?

It's an amazing bit of kit! We love ours and the 360 is gathering dust.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2013)

where as i have hardly touched mine.... and not i can buy it about £70 cheaper....


----------



## XR75 (Jan 11, 2013)

None unless there's a big jump in innovation.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 11, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's almost as good as online PC gaming
> 
> *sniggers*



It's a much neater experience on xbox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> no wii-u?


 
LOL Wii U aint next gen, it's barely as powerful as the Xbox 360!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2013)

8ball said:


> I've heard it's better in lots of ways - you'd expect that with a subscription service as opposed to a free one. I've found the PS3 setup fine on the few occasions I've used it but I've nothing to compare it to, really. As someone who doesn't really play online and likes having an integrated BluRay player I'm very happy with my choice of the PS3.


 
I'd rather pay a few pence a day for a great service than get a crap one for free.


----------



## Supine (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm more interested in the processing power for graphics and content. 

I've never fancied playing games against spoddy US teenagers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2013)

Supine said:


> I'm more interested in the processing power for graphics and content.
> 
> I've never fancied playing games against spoddy US teenagers.


 
Me either, most of the gamers I've ever played on the 360 have been British. The few times I've played with Americans they've turned out to be pretty cool.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 11, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Where the fuck is the Wii U option?
> 
> It's an amazing bit of kit! We love ours and the 360 is gathering dust.


 
It's not next gen tech.


----------



## Epona (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm PC only.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 12, 2013)

I might switch from being a PC gamer to one of the new machines. I've never owned a current gen console, have always been used PCs (and amiga and spectrum before). I don't play games that often though, so the idea of leaving the upgrade game behind is kind of appealing. I've built and constructed two gaming PCs in the time that this generation has been out and I'm sure that's quite conservative for many.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I might switch from being a PC gamer to one of the new machines. I've never owned a current gen console, have always been used PCs (and amiga and spectrum before). I don't play games that often though, so the idea of leaving the upgrade game behind is kind of appealing. I've built and constructed two gaming PCs in the time that this generation has been out and I'm sure that's quite conservative for many.


 
I was a PC gamer for a while in the early 2000s, enjoyed it but the constant need to upgrade pissed me right off. The xbox may not be perfect (although it's come a long way with things like B3 renting servers) but it's a far better gaming compromise imo than the expense and time consuming PC upgrade cycle.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2013)

If the leaks/rumours are right there's going to be precious little between them anyway, in terms of specification. Sensible choice would be to go with the next version of whatever you already have.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> If the leaks/rumours are right there's going to be precious little between them anyway, in terms of specification. Sensible choice would be to go with the next version of whatever you already have.


 
Think that's about right tbh, I'll be choosing the one that offers the best online offering. At present Xbox is the gold standard they have to beat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 12, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I was a PC gamer for a while in the early 2000s, enjoyed it but the constant need to upgrade pissed me right off. The xbox may not be perfect (although it's come a long way with things like B3 renting servers) but it's a far better gaming compromise imo than the expense and time consuming PC upgrade cycle.


 
Indeed. It was the battlefield thread that made me consider it! I'm assuming they will refine the online experience further for the next generation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Indeed. It was the battlefield thread that made me consider it! I'm assuming they will refine the online experience further for the next generation.


 
Yep.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 12, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'd rather pay a few pence a day for a great service than get a crap one for free.


 
Me too.  I just rather wouldn't pay for a service I almost never use.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 13, 2013)

PCs are for internet, e-mails and porn. Consoles are for games.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2013)

Got to say, loving our WiiU with the gameplay fun the pad allows, the fun of Miiverse posting, all the brilliant little Nintendo touches. It really is a joy and going on the 360 certainly feels like going on something 'old-gen' in terms if "fun" rather than graphics.

I love Halo and will probably upgrade for that, but I feel sad for you here that don't get it. maybe you need to be playing 3 player mario Wii U with your kids to understand. There is so much more to gaming that macho killing soldiers and space marines. Shit, I'm still playing Zelda Skyward Sword on the Wii, who cares about graphics when it's that much fun and adventure


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2013)

I've played games long enough to tire of yet another Mario Kart or Zelda game, ime none of them have the levels of joy the earlier versions have (some just feel hollow by comparison). I bought the Wii on the basis of Ninty doing something new but it ended up gathering dust, my xbox has had far more use mainly due to online play. Oh and killing zombies in L4D 1&2 has been as much joy as playing any Mario game.


----------



## soundsystem (Jan 13, 2013)

I just recently got a ps3, first console I've owned for years, and I love it. I mainly got it so I could watch Netflix through the TV, and the Blu-Ray player was a bit of a bonus too, but I have actually started playing games on it as well.

So I voted ps4.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 13, 2013)

A lot of people go on about PSN being a shoddy service but I can honestly say that I have never had any issues (aside from the enforced 3 month break lol) 

It plays lag free and I have no connection issues at all. 

We use the PS3 more here at the moment as the controllers were better for the kids, I'll end up getting whatever my gaming mates get so we can continue to play online together. Hunch says PS4


----------

